# Stephen Straus MD has passed away



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Dr. Stephen Straus was the first director of the NIH's National Center for Complementary and Alternative Medicine and an internationally recognized physician-scientist. He published more than 400 original research articles and edited many books.This article gives a nice re-cap of some of his most outstanding achievments.http://www.npicenter.com/anm/templates/new...53&zoneid=2


----------

